# Costco Almond Pops with Blueberries review



## 4meandthem (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG! Just bought a bag of these today and I love them.

The brand is 180 Snacks. They are Kosher,Gluten Free,Oven baked,Vegan and all natural. Really Yummy too. Big Blueberry flavor. Each piece is like a mini rice cake with some almond chunks and a blueberry or two. The size of the cakes are about 1'' square and 3/8 thick. They are crispy like a ricecake but not nearly as dry and the puffed brown rice is not overpowering.

Ingredients are Oven Baked Almonds, Rice Syrup, Puffed Brown Rice, Dried Blueberries, Puffed White Rice, Cane Sugar, Crispy Rice, Molassas, Sea Salt, Natural Flavors.

serving size 8
Cal 140
fat 6g (no sat or trans)
sodium 90mg
carb 20g
fiber 2g
sugar 5g

Now I have to find a place to hide them!


----------

